# RAF Upper Heyford - Oxfordshire - April 2017



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello!

*History*

RAF Upper Heyford was a Royal Air Force station located 5 miles (8 km) north-west of Bicester near the village of Upper Heyford, Oxfordshire, England.

The station was first used by the Royal Flying Corps in 1916 but was not brought into use for flying until July 1918 by the Royal Air Force. During the inter-war years and continuing through the Second World War until 1950 Upper Heyford was used mainly as a training facility. During the Cold War, Upper Heyford initially served as a base for United States Air Force Strategic Air Command (SAC) strategic bombers and later United States Air Forces In Europe (USAFE) tactical reconnaissance, fighter and fighter-bomber aircraft in the UK.

Upper Heyford was unique among airfield in the United Kingdom as only the flight-line area required military identification to access. The rest of the station, save the commercial facilities, was accessible to military and non-military alike. Upper Heyford was also unique in that the airspace around the station (from the surface to 3500') was protected by a mandatory radio area (UHMRA) in which private pilots were required to be in contact with the base controllers on frequency 128.55 when flying past or overhead.

Wiki article/history here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Upper_Heyford

*The Explore*

Explored with my usual partner in 'crime,' This is quite a well known place and has done the rounds plenty over the years. With a lot of site development more recently, we thought we ought to check it out before it's all gone. Happy days there's plenty left to see 

Jesus H Christ though... the amount of walking we did... arriving at 9.30pm we finally left at around 5am. Don't underestimate the size of this place, and we still didn't get around everything. The plan was to start at the North-West area and methodically work our way around the site from there. Of course it never goes to plan and we spot the security patrol in their car heading our way. No bother, a quick run and hide and we're all sorted. And lost. 

This was one of several encounters with Security as they do regular patrols, I imagine due to the new vehicles being stored on site and a lot of active business etc. Sometimes it can be quite a challenge to hide on an open airfield.... No worries, we'll crack on....

ETA - Sincere Apologies for the two watermarked photos. It's not an advertising ploy, I've already had the image ripped off despite it being online for matter of minutes. 







































































































































[/COLOR]


----------



## Gromr (Apr 8, 2017)

Cracking report! That first picture looks like something from Close encounters of the third kind, brilliant shot.

Enjoyed this a lot


----------



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 8, 2017)

Gromr123 said:


> Cracking report! That first picture looks like something from Close encounters of the third kind, brilliant shot.
> 
> Enjoyed this a lot



Due to edits, this photo is now the last image. Many thanks for your comments


----------



## joe roberts (Apr 8, 2017)

Amazing that mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 8, 2017)

Great report.serious amount of decay here.love that corridor with the ferns and the post office is something else


----------



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 8, 2017)

The 'Post Office' shot was like walking into a rain forest. It was so warm and humid in there. No wonder the plant life is doing well.


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2017)

That is a clear sharp set of pics, Nicely Done, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm not surprised people tried to rip off those two watermarked photos, it's probably because they're REALLY GOOD!! lol.  

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 8, 2017)

krela said:


> I'm not surprised people tried to rip off those two watermarked photos, it's probably because they're REALLY GOOD!! lol.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



Appreciate the comments, It's all a learning curve


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow! what a cracking set of images.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 9, 2017)

Now I understand why you watermarked two photographs and not the rest. They're good. You've photographed other bits which I haven't seen. The Post Office shot reminds me of walking into a greenhouse.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 9, 2017)

Amazing set of images! I love that Kew Gardens meets the Post Office pic, lush

Looks like you both had an exciting night out! 

Thanks enjoyed that!


----------



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 9, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Now I understand why you watermarked two photographs and not the rest. They're good. You've photographed other bits which I haven't seen. The Post Office shot reminds me of walking into a greenhouse.



It felt like a greenhouse! So strange as it hits you the second you walk in there. Nature always prevails I suppose.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 11, 2017)

you have come away with some great shots Jazzy_Jefferson, i do like the post office shot tho


----------

